# Honda Civic Milano Red full Wolf's correction protection



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Hey All :wave:

This is a 16 hours attempt is a friends Honda Civic Milano Red.

The car is nearly new with only 7000km but but under sun light i saw .... swirl city :doublesho


















So we started surface preparation
First car clayed with Dodo juice basics of bling and dodo born slippy as clay lube. Car is nearly new so didn't many contamination on clay. 
I recently bought some Wolfs products so i decide to correct the paint with wolfs medium cut polish aka The Medium

Jesse's compound worked great with few passes with Chemical Guys pads leaving a clear and leaves a crisp and hologram free finish as it promised. So lets go straight to :buffer:

Some 50/50


































Under Halogen light


























Panel difference


















Before










After :buffer:










Before










After :buffer:










When correction finished whole car had an IPA wipe down. After IPA whole car sealed with 


















My little friend also suggested it :lol:










These are the final shots. :argie:


































































Even my little friend look so excited for Body wraps results :lol:










Some beading action


























I wanna say a big thank to Wolf's Jesse for the superb products he develops and of course my friend Mike Swell for giving me the chance to 
work with these products and most of all his knowledge sharing.

Thank you all i hope you like it :wave:


----------



## Boomer (Jul 2, 2011)

great work mate - looks awesome !


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Good job there, make sure he keeps it clean!


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

great work dude!:thumb:


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

wish wash said:


> Good job there, make sure he keeps it clean!


It is part of our deal. I ll polish it for free ( greek frape isnt part of the deal ) but i want to wash it only with 2BM with Wolfs Nano Bathe and Wolfs Nano detailer and every month i want update.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

great job buddy


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Auuooo!!! Looks great buddy! Welcome to The Pack :thumb:!


----------



## luc4s (Aug 5, 2011)

I have same colour of mine Honda. Pain all this swirl marks. Great job mate!


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Good Job. I see wolves arrived Greece 

Jesse I thought you would never find a distributor here in Greece. Thank god Mike Swell brought them!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work Kotsos. Well done :thumb:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

great turnaround kotsos!
Well done


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job,well done..


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic job mate.


----------



## luc4s (Aug 5, 2011)

Kotsos have you take any reading before you start polishing? IF yes can you tell me how they looks like? Thanks.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice job :thumb: Great work!


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

luc4s said:


> Kotsos have you take any reading before you start polishing? IF yes can you tell me how they looks like? Thanks.


I m amateur and I don't have PGD . Car have never been polished so I choose less agressive combo I could


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

ha ha, awesome job!


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Very surprised to see that much swirls on such a new car! :doublesho I'm guessing the dealership did this during PDI before delivery. 

Great turnaround there kotsos! Well done! :thumb:


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Unfortunately dealers don't give a s**** about cars condition. A friend of mine used to work in a dealer told me about the way they prepared the cars before delivering them to customers.
Honda also got soft paint. Even car owner didn't know how to wash it. He told me he used to use silicone blade and chamois leather. At least now he knows howro wash and dry


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Kotsos said:


> Unfortunately dealers don't give a s**** about cars condition. A friend of mine used to work in a dealer told me about the way they prepared the cars before delivering them to customers.
> Honda also got soft paint. Even car owner didn't know how to wash it. He told me he used to use silicone blade and chamois leather. At least now he knows howro wash and dry


Same here in Singapore. The dealers really don't give a damn about the proper way to prep a car for delivery.

I'm certainly not too pleased with how my car was prepared before delivery.  My left front fender was given a thin coat of paint to (what i believe is to) hide some flaw/blemish. Fortunately i was too excited on collection day that i missed noticing that or else, i would've took the place down with my ranting. :lol:


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Mine also. But the excitement of the day and most of all i didnt know anything about detail. 
Better i did it myself cause i d scare to find out what a dealer thinks polish is. A friend went to a local dealer for polishing he returned full of hologramms


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Kotsos said:


> Mine also.
> 
> A friend went to a local dealer for polishing he returned full of hologramms


Dealer painted your new car as well? Them idiots almost always take the easy way out by painting over. 

Your friend must've went  when he saw his car.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice turnaround


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Suberman said:


> Dealer painted your new car as well? Them idiots almost always take the easy way out by painting over.
> 
> Your friend must've went  when he saw his car.


No i would never let to paint a new car. I dont trust them do anything especially polishing with a rotarry. He is very excited such as his little brother in the photo.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job mate


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Showshine said:


> Nice job mate


Positive comments especially from professionals are more than welcome 

Thank you


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Good work, need to do my spaceship also, Civinfo sticker I see


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

SWFC said:


> Good work, need to do my spaceship also, Civinfo sticker I see


Yes car owner and myself are proud Greek Civinfo Members.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That looks very nice indeed, love the driveway paving and openness of the area.

Thanks for posting, great cars these hondas, canlt beat a vtec.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> That looks very nice indeed, love the driveway paving and openness of the area.
> 
> Thanks for posting, great cars these hondas, canlt beat a vtec.


Parking area helped us a lot to work not in direct sunlight but with natural sunlight so we had to open halogen only to check paint correction. 
Civic is a lovely car but very difficult cause of many angles car has so we had to change pads all time to polish difficult parts.


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nicely done Kotsos!! You really seem to get the hang of it. Keep it up mate.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

mickspy said:


> Very nicely done Kotsos!! You really seem to get the hang of it. Keep it up mate.


Thanks a lot. Practice makes perfect


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Kotsos said:


> No i would never let to paint a new car. I dont trust them do anything especially polishing with a rotarry. He is very excited such as his little brother in the photo.


The dealers there are not as idiotic as the ones here then.  But i guess theres not much i can do now except to live with it.

Thanks for sharing mate. :thumb:


----------

